# Breeding query



## Haissam7oballah (May 7, 2016)

Dear All,
please im a new breeder and i want to seek your advice for mating a male and female that have same grandfather.
will this be positive or negative please.
thank you


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, the grandfather of the dam is the same as the grandfather of the sire? 

So the puppies will be line bred 3-3 on the same dog, their great grandsire. This is ok, but you want to know a good deal about the dog in question, what he produces, what issues have shown up in his progeny. There should be a good reason for the pairing.


----------



## Haissam7oballah (May 7, 2016)

Dear Selzer 
thanks for your answer

*Sire Tony Vom Davalos*
*Dam Palma Topolovnicka*

they are both registered online on pedigreedatabase


----------



## Fervious (Apr 30, 2016)

Does this work?
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=1341351&mother=2377364

Honestly, I wouldn't buy a pup from this crossing. I like the grandparents, but I'd like to see more titles on the parents. 
That aside, where are the hip scores for these dogs? You should have hip scores done first.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lots of nice dogs in the 3rd and 4th generation. Oprah is litter sister to my Odessa. 

Hope you get what you are looking for. I don't know anything about the dog that is linebred 3-3 on -- what he produces, where he is weak and where he is strong. That is what you want to look for. What are you looking to produce by breeding the pair?


----------



## Haissam7oballah (May 7, 2016)

selzer said:


> Lots of nice dogs in the 3rd and 4th generation. Oprah is litter sister to my Odessa.
> 
> Hope you get what you are looking for. I don't know anything about the dog that is linebred 3-3 on -- what he produces, where he is weak and where he is strong. That is what you want to look for. What are you looking to produce by breeding the pair?


Hello dear. I'm new in breeding, in fact I don't know what to do and what I have to look after. So please I would like u to explain to me what's going on ?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Haissam7oballah said:


> Hello dear. I'm new in breeding, in fact I don't know what to do and what I have to look after. So please I would like u to explain to me what's going on ?


What is your timeline?

How old is your bitch? 

When are you planning to breed the first litter?

Who owns the stud dog? Is there any help to be gotten from there?

What have you done to prepare yourself for this adventure?

What is your over-all plan? I mean, do you plan to breed one litter, or are you planning on producing a line of GSDs for some particular venue with emphasis on any specific aspect or aspects of the breed? 

I ask, because I want to get an idea of what you need and where you want to go before spending a lot of time on things you might already know.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello Haissam!

May I ask why you are considering breeding these dogs?

Do you have a mentor that can help and teach you?

I do not mean to be disrespectful, but do you know the ups and downs of breeding?

I hope the following will be helpful:


THE DECISION TO BREED OR NOT TO BREED *

THE FACTS:* It is extremely important to learn the facts and possible consequences in advance if you are contemplating breeding your dog. In today’s overcrowded world, we-the wardens of our domestic pets – must make responsible decisions for them and for ourselves. Please review the following points carefully. 
*QUALITY:* SV registration is Not an indication of quality. Most dogs, even purebred, should not be bred. Many dogs, though wonderful pets, have defects of structure, personality or health that should not be perpetuated. Breeding animals should be proven free of these defects BEFORE starting on a reproductive career. German Shepherd Breeding should only be done with the goal of IMPROVEMENT – an honest attempt to create puppies better than the sound, wonderful parents they come from. ignorance is NO excuse! Once you have created a life, you can’t take it back - even if it’s blind, crippled or a canine psychopath! 
*COST:* German Shepherd Dog breeding is NOT a money making proposition, if done correctly. Health care and shots, diagnosis of problems and advance genetic testing to determine quality and breedability, extra food, proper facilities, stud fees, advertising, etc. are all costly and must be paid BEFORE you sell any pups. An unexpected Caesarean or emergency intensive care for a sick pup, or even a litter of sick pups as often happens with parvo, will make break – even litter become a BIG liability. *
SALES:* First-time German Shepherd breeders have no reputation and no referrals to help them find buyers. Previous promises of “I want a dog just like yours” evaporate. Consider the time and expense of caring for pups that may not sell until 4 month, 8 months, or longer…what WOULD you do? Send them to the pound? Dump them in the country? Sell them cheap to a dog broker who may resell them to research labs or other unsavory buyers? Veteran German Shepherd breeders with a good reputation often don’t even think about breeding unless they have people waiting for the puppies, with cash deposits in advance for an average-sized litter. 
*JOY OF BIRTH:* If you’re doing it for the children’s education, remember the whelpling may be at 3 AM, or at the vet’s on the surgery table. Even if the kids are present, they may get the chance to see the birth of a monster or a mummy, or watch the dog they love scream and bite you as you attempt to deliver a pup that is half out and too large some bitches are not natural mothers, and either ignore or savage their whelps. Bitches can have severe delivery problems, or even die in whelp. German Shepherd Pups can be born dead, or with gross deformities that require euthanasia. Of course there can be joy, but if you can’t deal with the possibility of tragedy, don’t breed. *
TIME:* Veteran German Shepherd breeders of quality dogs state they spend well over two hours a day, every day, for months, to raise an average litter. The bitch CANNOT be left alone while whelping, and only for short periods for the first few day after. Be prepared for days off work and sleepless nights. Even after delivery, mom needs care and feeding, pups need daily checking, weighing, socialization, and later grooming and training, and the whelping box needs lots and lots of cleaning. More hours are spent with paperwork, pedigrees and interviewing buyers. If you have any abnormal conditions such as sick puppies or a bitch who can’t or won’t care for her babies, count on double the time. If you can’t provide the time, you will either have dead pups or poor ones that are bad tempered, antisocial, antisocial, dirty and/or sickly – hardly a buyer’s delight. 
*HUMANE RESPONSIBILITIES:*It’s midnight…do you know where your German Shepherd puppies are? There are more than FIVE MILLION unwanted dogs put to death in pounds in this country EACH year, with million more dying homeless and unwanted of starvation, disease, from automobiles, abuse, etc. A quarter or more of the victims of this unspeakably tragic situation are purebred dogs “with papers. “ The German Shepherd breeder who creates a life is responsible for the life. Will you carefully screen potential buyers? OR will you say “yes” and not think about that little German Shepherd puppy you held and loved now having a litter every time she comes in heat, which fills the pounds with MORE statistics – YOUR grandpups? *Would you be prepared to take back a grown puppy if the owners could no longer care for it? *Or can you live with the thought that the baby YOU caused to be brought into this world will be destroyed at the pound? 


http://germanshepherd.co.in/german-shepherd-breeders

My best to you!
Moms


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Doing a linebreeding on a grandfather isn't so much what should be asked, but what do you know about that dog you are linebreeding on? There is also a linebreeding of 4-4,4 (once on the sire's side and twice on the mother's) on another dog. What do you know about this dog? What do you know about the other dogs in the pedigree in even the first 3 generations? This matters far more.


----------

